# do you retie after every fish?



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

Ever since losing a 25+ inch channel at shore when my line broke at the knot (after catching another large channel 30 minutes previous) I have started retying my leader - at least - after every fish. Sometimes I will retie my whole setup. 

It is pretty heartbreaking to see a very nice cat swim away just out of reach with your hook in its mouth! 

also, along these same lines, do you guys use different leader (swivel to hook) than the main line? I have just been using the same 17lb mono I have as my main line as my leader material, but I'm considering using maybe a stronger braid as my leader...

thanks for the input!

edit: also, I hope it isn't just that my knots suck!


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

I retie depending on how big the fish is, not necessarily after every one. i also use a 40lb ball bearing swivel and a 40lb leader from FireLine. I don't know if that is going to help or not, but thought I would try.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i check my line occasionally due to the way (channel)cats like to wrap themselves up in it,but don't retie unless it's frayed bad.i don't have any problem with breakoffs.that is a very rare event for me.luck i guess 
my channel cat rigs usually are spooled with 10-15# mono and i normally use the same stuff for leaders.i use 20-30# mono for flatheads and have only had one breakoff on 30# the last few years,which was due to rubbing mainline on a tree.granted,i've only landed about a half dozen flatheads from 30+ to 50 pounds,but no other breaks.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

what type of knot are u using, i use a trilene knot and dont have problems with loosing anything at the hook, when tieing ur knots make sure there wet so the knot locks up good and tight, it could be just a matter of the knot isnt tight enough.

heres a link to a thread someone started in the tackle section here that has a link to a very nice knot site that shows the different types of knots fisherman use.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=57541


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i check my line after every fish and after any cast that i feel the line bumping into stuff when i reel in. if i feel anything i retie, not worth losing a big flattie because i was lazy


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

For Channels I normally use:
20 # Vicious Ultimate
w/ a 30 # Vicious Offshore leader
For *Channels* I normally do not worry too much about what type of barrel swivel I'm using as long as it's 20#+ strong

For *Flatheads/Blues *I normally use:
30 # Vicious Ultimate - 50# Vicious Offshore
w/ 50 # Vicious Offshore leader
I am very picky about my barrel swivels for flats/blue as I have to have a 2/0 Berkley McMahon swivel. (although I did just picked up a 100 count of Offshore Angler 2/0 150# test swivels from Bass Pro. They seem to be almost an exact match to the Berkley McMahons.

This year I've been snelling my knots, if that makes a difference.

I do not retie anywhere near every time, but I do check almost every time I reel my line in.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

bassattacker said:


> what type of knot are u using, i use a trilene knot and dont have problems with loosing anything at the hook, when tieing ur knots make sure there wet so the knot locks up good and tight, it could be just a matter of the knot isnt tight enough.
> 
> heres a link to a thread someone started in the tackle section here that has a link to a very nice knot site that shows the different types of knots fisherman use.
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=57541


I use a trilene knot and always make sure it is wet. *shrug*

I think my situation may have been a fluke, as I have never had problems with knots before. maybe the cat rolled over a sharp rock or something like that however, I have never caught as many larger channels as I have recently (thanks OGF!)

all of this knowledge will be put in my arsenal for catching large catfish


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

This thread wants me to go out on a limb and ask you how fresh your line is.

17# test? 25 inch channel? Does your reel have a drag?

Sometimes we get degraded line new in the box due to its age. Pull it with your hands to make sure it is strong before spooling line.

If you are unsure about your knots I advise you carry some line with you and practice tying knots each time you have a few spare minutes. I did this to learn tying a double hangmans knot till I could do it in the dark.

Keep in mind that if you recently switched from mono to a superbraid line you will need to make adjustments. Dynema and kevlar lines are super slippery and require different knots or maybe a drop of superglue to keep them from slipping once they get wet.

One more thing
Don't worry so much about the one that got away.
Think about how to get it back


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

katfish said:


> This thread wants me to go out on a limb and ask you how fresh your line is.
> 
> 17# test? 25 inch channel? Does your reel have a drag?



I definitely think my line may not be that fresh... its from last winter I think. however, I did put new line (from the stuff I bought last winter) on the reel only a month ago. 

as far as the drag, that wasn't the problem here, the line clearly broke at the knot. the fish had already made several hard runs and it was almost to net, then *pop* it was gone and I could see the twist where the knot was on the line. I'm using an abu 6500c, which I think has a pretty even drag.


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

I always like to use a leader thats a few pounds lighter than my main line, that way if I have to break off from a snag I dont lose my whole rig, just the hook.

I don't voluntarliy retie very often, (seem to find enough snags that it will force me to retie often enough to keep a fresh leader)


----------



## c-orth513 (Feb 1, 2008)

I couldn't imagain re-doing my setup after every fish, I'd spent more time rigging than fishing 

But, after a hard fight or several hours of fishing, I may re-rig a part of it. I believe that if rigged properly, cat rigs can last a long time and handle most fish pretty easily.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I only retie when needed. I use a leader equal to or larger than my main line. The thought of loosing only my hook does not comfort me since that is the most expensive item in my terminal tackle. I would guess it's a knot or line problem. Also make a check of your hooks before using them. Sometimes there are burrs in the eye of the hook that can cut your line.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i think with channel cats you SHOULD retie after every fish you catch but i dont always do it !! check your line for nicks and/or scrapes after each fish and retie as needed !!!


----------

